# Discount on 2017 Adria



## PLump (Oct 22, 2017)

What sort of discount could I reasonably expect on a new (2017) Coral Supreme? Currently offered for sale at £66k. First motorhome purchase and we are considering either buying new if we can get a decent discount (cash purchase and no trade in) or, there is a company near Edinburgh which offer ex hire so the instant depreciation has been removed. Have read up and some people feel there may be issues with ex-hire with regard to Adria's warranties and also insurance. 
Can any of you lovely people give some advice?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

You are obviously in a strong position with no part exchange but it is difficult to advise on what level of discount is achievable. I would suggest ringing a few Adria dealers and play the best against each other. If they have had a particular vehicle in stock they may be prepared to be relatively generous to move it on.

As far as ex rentals are concerned I can’t see any insurance related issues but I have no knowledge of warranty position.

Personally I would keep away from ex-hire vehicles as there is no way of knowing how the vehicle has been treated.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

PLump said:


> What sort of discount could I reasonably expect on a new (2017) Coral Supreme? Currently offered for sale at £66k. First motorhome purchase and we are considering either buying new if we can get a decent discount (cash purchase and no trade in) or, there is a company near Edinburgh which offer ex hire so the instant depreciation has been removed. Have read up and some people feel there may be issues with ex-hire with regard to Adria's warranties and also insurance.
> Can any of you lovely people give some advice?


With regards to the new one I think there will be no discount as such but they may throw in some of the 'extras' for free. This is what happened to me with such things as the 'UK Pack' and 150bhp engine upgrade deducted from the screen price. Is it a 2017 or 2018 Coral? Adria are popular so at this stage I would not think a dealer will be willing to move much on the price of a 2018 one.

As for the ex hire it depends upon price, condition and warranties given.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Something to be mindful of whether you are buying new or secondhand is getting warranty claims dealt with. It is mostly the case (unlike with new cars) that you will need to take the motorhome back to the supplying dealer to get things fixed so bear that in mind if your supplying dealer is at the other end of the country.

As for discounts the only way to find out is contacting dealers - probably in person. It's a shame that you presumably didn't go to the NEC motorhome show (last week I think it was) as that is a good opportunity to meet dealers in person.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

peribro said:


> Something to be mindful of whether you are buying new or secondhand is getting warranty claims dealt with. *It is mostly the case (unlike with new cars) that you will need to take the motorhome back to the supplying dealer to get things fixed so bear that in mind if your supplying dealer is at the other end of the country.*


Now that is *VERY* good advice indeed!!

Factor in a trip or two back to the dealers to have stuff sorted out; the mileage; time; arse-pain; inconvenience etc and all of a sudden a £500 saving on the purchase price isn't a saving any more.

We bought ours from a place 95 miles away (1h 50mins) and had to back at least 4 times from memory! Its a right arse-pain. And it wasn't even a brand new one...

Graham:serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We bought ours in April 2011, Adria coral supreme SL 

It was a 2010 model, brand new, and registered when we bought it , as 2011

We saved about 8 grand on the list price, but I think the 2011 model didn't have the raised single beds, and we needed the garage

We bought local , it just so happened that MH fitted our specifications, we didn't want to climb over each other in the night, in a transverse bed, age dictates night time visits to the loo, upside fantastically comfortable pocket sprung beds, windows either side and a roof window 

We needed a garage for the hound, and now with a window fitted by Albert , it's a double blessing , he travels in it and no longer goes insane every time we slow down at zebra crossing, petrol stations etc 

Down side less actual living space, not the greatest kitchen space, but we fitted a drop down work top from the wardrobe dooor which is great 

put the the heavy table into storage and replaced it with a light wieght one, on the same fittings 

And replaced the fifth belted side seat with a two draw storage unit, easily bolted in or out 

Oh and the beautiful curved lower kitchen door , we removed it to storage and replaced it with a curtain 

The deep narrow shelves we fitted with pull out shelves so we could actually reach the back of them ......
From either side 
sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> ... Down side less actual living space, not the greatest kitchen space, but we fitted a drop down work top from the wardrobe dooor which is great


Mmm, I'm interested in that Sandra. Something I've thought about before but reckoned the door might be too flimsy. Is yours bolted through or just screwed to the door?



aldra said:


> .
> And replaced the fifth belted side seat with a two draw storage unit, easily bolted in or out


Any chance of a picture? 


aldra said:


> .. The deep narrow shelves we fitted with pull out shelves so we could actually reach the back of them ......
> From either side
> sandra


Try as I might, I cannot visualise this at all! Another pic?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pictures to come

But of course your design might be totally different 

Sandra


----------



## PLump (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice. 
As we live in deepest, darkest north Wales all of the Adria dealers are 1.5 to 2 hours drive away so we were going to have to travel wherever we buy from &#55357;&#56897;. However, on a brighter note there are a couple of Adria backed service centres quite close by &#55357;&#56833;.
We did go to the show but that was to try to identify the layout we wanted plus all of the extras so we have settled on the Coral SL as what we think we want. The garage is important to us too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This seems a good discount on a new van.............................
https://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/1326676137.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------

